# 1995 Timing Chain



## Mark Madden (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
I have a '95 Maxima Engine Model # VQ30DE that has 202,000 miles. I have been informed by my "mechanic" that the rattle noise I hear in my engine compartment, especially when the car is cold, is my timing chain. Of course he recomends replacing it at a $1,000 dollors in labor just to get to it. Any suggestions, recommendations or ways to comfirm that it is indeed the timing chain would be greatly appreciated. 

Could it be just the tensioner and if so, is that as labor intensive as replacing the actual chain(s)?

If this expensive deed does need to be done, what else besides the chain(s) and water pump should I have replaced as long as they are in there that far? 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions on this matter

Sincerely,
Mechanically Uninclined


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

IMO, you are having a problem with the timing chain tensioner...not the chain itself. Timing chains are 'supposed' to last the life of the car.

Check out this thread on Maxima.org...
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=354751

Here is where the tensioner is located:









...and here is a How-To, not for the faint of heart...
Timing Chain Tensioner removal...

Hope this helps you!
-Jeff


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

When you buy the tensionoir there is a update I believe that you have to replace the guide also and the new tens. wont work with the old guide.


----------



## megaram2001 (Jul 23, 2003)

I replaced my Guides & Tensioners at 110,000 my chain was in perfect condition. I replaced the waterpump while I had the front exposed alittle preventive maintenance. Good instructions from MR above with Great Pic. Hope this helps you.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

yes the chain is supposed to last the entire lifetime of the car. the only problem is just adjusting the tensioner periodically as it does become loose.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

mrdick said:


> yes the chain is supposed to last the entire lifetime of the car. the only problem is just adjusting the tensioner periodically as it does become loose.


WTF are you talking about? Adjusting the tensioner?


----------



## jmunland (Feb 15, 2005)

*Timing Belt or Chain*

God, I love this site. I just bought a 95 Max with only 56K miles on it for $4800 (I feel so proud/lucky) - I also have a 93 Max that my daughter drives (with 145K miles on it). So, how do I know if they have belts or chains. If they are belts both will need to be replaced. If a chain, it should last the life of the engine (but if I had to change the tensioner, wouldn't it just make sense to change the chain also??)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Is the '93 an SE or GXE model?

does the engine look like this? (SE model)
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/powdercoating/100_0236.JPG

or this> (GXE model)
http://mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car/good_pics/3.jpg

The GXE model has a timing belt and needs to be changed every 60k miles.
the SE model has a chain and should never need replacement.
your 95 model also has a chain and should never need replacement.

occasionally (once in a lifetime on these engines), you will need to replace a tensioner or two, but most of the time you never have to replace them.
If you do, you measure the chain for stretching and wear, and replace as needed.


----------



## jmunland (Feb 15, 2005)

*Timing Chain*

Thanks Matt. Looks like the 93 is a SE and will need the belt ASAP. But the 95 GXE won't


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Say again?
the SE uses a chain..
the GXE uses a belt.


----------



## spike1957 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeff said:


> IMO, you are having a problem with the timing chain tensioner...not the chain itself. Timing chains are 'supposed' to last the life of the car.
> 
> Check out this thread on Maxima.org...
> Anyone had a timing chain tensioner/guide go bad on them? - Maxima.org Forums
> ...


Jeff (Super-time),
I have a coolant leak on a 1996 Maxima VQ30DE, between the engine block and the rear timing chain cover. Is this an indication of a water pump problem (weep hole) or has the RTV seal between the block and timing chain plate been compromised?
SPIKE


----------

